Ask HN: Is there an app like Duolingo but to practice math or physics? - __alexander__
======
FaisalAbid
[https://brilliant.org/](https://brilliant.org/)

------
blackandblue
i have only used the non-mobile app but you should give anki a try:
[https://www.ankiapp.com](https://www.ankiapp.com)

in college i had all my math and physics definitions and formulas in anki
cards. man... i lost all that stuff!

